# Phaeton OEM DVD Player Installation - option code YCM



## izu (Oct 12, 2004)

*Adding DVD To Car..Please Help*

Has anyone added a DVD system inside their Phaeton? Any pictures? Cost? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*

You just ask the factory to add it during the build process. Cost is € 8.800,- from the 2005 German options catalog. Your salesperson can probably get the exact price for installation on a North American car from VW Individual. Photos below.
PanEuropean
*DVD System - Factory Installed*
http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Dark****arwoodextendedleatherpackage2.jpg
*The player goes in the trunk, where the little storage compartment normally is.*


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*

I have a client that did this aftermarket...Screens in the headrests & DVD in the Glove Box...Will check for Branding & Cost for you...
This is not a USA Option...


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen a US one that has the factory installed DVD system.


----------



## izu (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_I have a client that did this aftermarket...Screens in the headrests & DVD in the Glove Box...Will check for Branding & Cost for you...
This is not a USA Option...

Thanks. Any help would be great.


----------



## pignolia (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*

Izu,
I fist considered this option also, and then decided it may be better in an SUV. What are your thoughts on this? Do you often have children in the backseat? Just curious...


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*

I was at Fry's (a big electronics store) this weekend looking at screens/dvd players, and I learned that there is a new "all in one" dvd player/headrest monitor coming out soon. Some company even makes OEM replacement headrests with the screens built in, although I am not holding my breath for a Phaeton-specific model.
With the all-in-one unit you need only provide power to the screen, and a remote-located dvd player is unnecessary. The downside is that each screen is completely independent, so no simultaneous viewing of one dvd.
I'm not sure I trust the average installer to monkey around inside the seats...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (FalconerHK)*

Here's a link to a related post, showing an aftermarket installation of DVD in Philippe's Phaeton, complete with rear headrest screens: DVD in headrest.
Michael


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
My friend in Germany stopped by VDO Siemens with his 2005 Phaeton and they demo'd the DVD Nav system to him. He said they went into his trunk and it took about 10-15 min for the temporary install. The unit displayed on his Nav system. His CD Nav system was not removed.
He said he was busy talking to someone and did not actually see what they did in his trunk. On your service manuals, do you see any connectors in the trunk? With the above image, it would seem that they're hidden on the passenger side.
Thanks, Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (rljones)*

Bob:
I'm a bit confused. The system you seem to be referring to in your post (above) is the navigation system, and the system I posted the pictures of (way above) is the in-flight entertainment system - in other words, a DVD television player to entertain back seat passengers with videos.
Can you clarify what system you are speaking of in your post - NAV or IFE?
Michael


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Actually, I was referring to both Nav and regular players.
That is, what he tried was a DVD Nav system, but according to what he was told, you can plug any DVD player into the trunk. A DVD Nav system is a regular DVD player with extra ICs added that provide decoding, etc, and this is plugged into what I assume are pre-wired cables in the Phaeton trunk. These cables simply route the video/audio to the front infotainment unit, so any DVD signal (or maybe any audio signal as well, like the PhatBox) can be used.
He was only at the facility for about an hour, so no internal re-wiring, lifting carpet, etc, was done. He said they also did not remove his infotainment unit, but just plugged something into his trunk.
So, if my friend was correct, and from looking at your images above, there might be some input cables lurking about the trunk. This is why I was wondering if you could see any such pre-wired cables in your service manual.
Regards, Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (rljones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rljones* »_...according to what he was told, you can plug any DVD player into the trunk. A DVD Nav system is a regular DVD player with extra ICs added that provide decoding, etc, and this is plugged into what I assume are pre-wired cables in the Phaeton trunk. These cables simply route the video/audio to the front infotainment unit, so any DVD signal (or maybe any audio signal as well, like the PhatBox) can be used.

Hi Robert:
Uh... I think perhaps your friend has been given some incorrect information. There are several problems with the above statement. 
First, the data bus that carries the information from the navigation CD reader to the display screen (J523 module) is optical. The fiber optic cable runs from the CD reader in the glovebox, to the infotainment screen, then to the display screen for the rear seat climate control. It terminates there, it does not go back to the trunk, and this cable cannot be spliced into or extended.
Second, retrofitting DVD based navigation to a vehicle (any vehicle) is not simply a matter of swapping out the disc reader. You also have to have new cartography (a new CD) that has the appropriate data on it, in DVD format, written and organized in a manner that the specific vehicle can read. Every car manufacturer uses their own proprietary standard for writing the information on the discs, even though the information itself is sourced from only 3 different worldwide vendors.
I will be looking at a brand new 2005 Phaeton here in Zurich on Saturday - this car has not even gone through the PDI process yet - I will have a close look at the disc reader and the disc, and try to determine if there has been any specification change here in Europe.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*

*Archival Note:* Related topic, discussing an aftermarket DVD entertainment system that one of our forum members had installed in his North American Phaeton (pictures, too!) : DVD in headrest
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Here are two additional photos of DVD player screens installed in the headrest of the Phaeton. Both of these installations were done by VW at the factory at the time the car was manufactured.
*DVD Entertainment System in Headrest*


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

In the last picture, the clip is from the Phaeton TV spot in Germany. A very, very clever one. 
It will just not work in NA though; it doesn't trash the competion and it doesn't show the car doing daredevil manouvers either.


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Highline)*

very sharp.
would anybody know what the part numbers would be for a retrofit on a factory system?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Here's some additional pictures of the Factory DVD system installation in the car with the burgandy and grey interior, shown way above.
It seems the system is not very good at entertaining small kids, as the 3 1/2 year old can be seen playing with the car from the driver seat, rather than sitting in the back watching a cartoon.
Michael
*Closeup of DVD player screen in headrest*








*Closeup of headphone jack installations, controller jack installations in rear console*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Michael, how was that system wired in? Where was the DVD player mounted and where did it get its power source. I have an installer that may do this for me someday but I would like to know where its safe to power up this feature.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I'm not sure how the wiring was done. There are more pictures of that exact same vehicle (same VIN) at the top of this thread - the second post.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

That is exactly where my installer was considering putting the changer. I think that is the best place and only place to feasibly put it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

With thanks to forum member Daniel (Swiss Phaeton), here are some close-up photos showing more detail of the DVD entertainment system that can be ordered as a factory option. It is rather expensive to order this as a factory option (about $8,000 or so), but it sure looks nice - the quality of the installation is first class in every respect.
Michael
*Screen Installation in the front seat headrests*








*Connections*
The three RCA plugs are for RGB video input, if you want to hook up something else such as a camcorder, VCR, etc. The mini phono jacks are for the headsets.








*Remote Control for the various functions*








*DVD Player Location*
Further information about the cargo liner (trunk mat) can be found on this post: Foam Trunk Liner for Phaeton








*The player itself - what is behind the door in the picture above*








*Electrical Provisions for the system*








*The option code - YCM*


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I have been thinking about audio/video mods for quite some time.... I would prefer to keep things as close to OEM as possible... I like the headrest video installation done by the VW Individual program. It looks as VW used Alpine components for this application (for example, the monitors are TME-M750 monitors). Most of the Alpine components in the photos have been replaced with similar but newer models. 
The headrest screens support control via the Alpine remote - the screens have a remote interface integrated in them. I would suspect the controller connected to the monitors is also provided by Alpine - they produce a controller to utilize the factory display called the Vehicle Hub. It is well worth looking at the functionality of the Vehicle Hub - a very nice switch/controller for multiple applications.
My question --- do you (or anyone else) have additional technical information on this option - wiring diagrams (power distribution, communication, etc), Infotainment unit differences (coding differences), etc... I am planning on doing this mod. and would like to keep everything as close to factory as possible... I like the bezel in the trunk for the DVD player (although Phillipe's glove-box installation is also very convenient). My guess is that I can get fairly close to an OEM-type installation with updated components and the Vehicle Hub as a controller. It would be nice to cleanly integrate control and AV input into the infotainment unit, but I am sure that is a tall order.
I would have done this by now... however, I have not settled on a solution for viewing the Vehicle Hub's information.
Thank You,
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (copernicus0001)*

Hi Douglas:
I'm not really sure what VW Individual used when they put that system together. I did do a diagnostic scan of Daniel's car, but did not see any additional controller (at least, not one that responded to the protocol that the other controllers used to communicate).
The best suggestion I can offer is to try calling the VW Individual tech support hotline at the number shown on the sticker above. The country code would be +44. I don't know if that is an INWATS phone number or not.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (plastech)*

Hi Tony:
I am just a tiny bit confused by what you wrote above. You and I are both familiar with the components used in the high end Multimedia system that is installed in the Phaeton when it is built in Dresden, because we took that system out of a Phaeton last week. I have posted a picture of the system below, for the benefit of others who may be following this thread.
When you wrote _"The PHAETON Interface is a two piece system that allows you to connect up to two video composite video inputs to your cars original OEM GPS navigation system LCD display"_, were you referring to how the system works when it leaves the factory in Dresden? Also, when you wrote (in the following sentence) _"The two-piece system consists of an external RGB converter box and an RGB circuit board..."_ were you referring to the existing components that are sitting on the top of the Alpine unit, or to additional components that were not part of the kit we removed from the scrap Phaeton last week?
Michael
*OEM Phaeton Multimedia System*


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (izu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izu* »_Has anyone added a DVD system inside their Phaeton? Any pictures? Cost? Any help would be appreciated.

You might check out these guys: http://www.avelectronic.com.
" Navigation Video System, Navigation TV Tuner, Navigation Interface, TV for Nav, Video for Nav, Nav DVD, Nav conversion"
"Navigation Video Interface is compatible with...VW, Volks Wagen Navigation"
"New Plug&Play System for VW Touareg"
If it works for a Touareg, it may be good for a Phaeton too. You have to call to get a price.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (Fighterguy)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (PanEuropean)*

If anyone is interested in retrofitting these screens to their Phaeton, they can be ordered from Kufatec here. They sell the same OEM headrests also used by VW Individual (but not the dvd player).
I've just ordered them, may take a few days to get them in my specific interior color (Petrol Green) but I'll report back when they arrive. I already have a car pc mounted in the trunk running Windows Media Center and I'm planning on hooking the screens up to the computer so that the passengers in the back can use the RF Media Center remote to choose their tv show from the 500GB video library. Everything (including the pay-tv dvb-t tuner) is stuffed away in the two rear compartments (where the two batteries are) so the trunk still has its clean look.
If anyone has any tips on how to disassemble the front seats so I can run the necessary power/data to the screens please let me know










_Modified by Jim Morris at 1:59 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim ,
Hugh (Irishphaeton) fitted the DVD system in his car.
Do you have 18 way seats
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4013117


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (Jim Morris)*

Jim
I did indeed fit the DVD assembly. It works well, but I neved did suceed in locating the correct final cable assembly to allow TV watching on the back screens, but that is minor. I have a home-made cable that feeds the video to the front and sound into the car system via the AUX2. As with all these things it's not really used that much.
The seats. I have the 18 way seats, so are split on the backrest. First step is starting from under the seat, un hook the elastic securing straps for lower skirt, revealing some screws(2x). This releases the lower part of the lower section, and by lifting up simply unhooks from the top. I don't recall the top section clearly, but it's a combination of push fittings ( I broke some, and never did get around to replacing) and 2 bigger plastic type wedge fittings on the side: no screws as I recall: a "pull & pray" fitting, if you know what I mean. Getting the headrests off is also a real grazed knuckle job. There is a "U" shaped clip that limits the headrest travel that has to be removed and it's not easy. I have some images, and will email to you if you are interested. All in all I think I did the headrests in one evening. It was much tricker fitting in the loom from boot ( trunk): it involved removal of all boot trim, rear seats etc. Quite an undertaking, as I recall it took almost 2 days. However the system is quite clever, the 2 screens can work independently, there is an AUX video in for games, etc, so it works well. 
Reagrds
Hugh


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 5:50 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Adding DVD To Car..Please Help (IrishPhaeton)*

Hello Hugh,
Thank you for your help so far. I'd appreciate it if you could send me the images you mentioned, I'm sure they would be of great illustration. I'll send you a PM with my email address.
As for the setup I'm hoping to archieve:
I already have a DVB-T tuner in the trunk (jammed between the left battery and the fuse box) which supplies video to the OEM VW tuner under the electronics shelf. The DVB-T tuner has an addition input for video (which will be supplied by the car computer running Media Center) and two addition AV outs which will be connected to the rear screens. The two headrests come with their own blackbox allowing two AV inputs.
In my setup, the DVB-T tuner and the Alpine blackbox will be 'cross-linked'. This means both are capable of independently choosing their input (either live tv or the Media Center interface), so that the rear can watch something different than the passenger in the front, or everyone can watch the same thing. This also allows the sound from the rear screens to pass through the car sound system.
As the car PC is fitted with Windows Vista, it is also possible to switch to Internet Explorer. My car already has a WiFi access point built into the trunk which is permanently connected to the 3G/HSDPA network and allows the passengers to connect to the car's WiFi network and browse the web. This will also be possible on the rear screens with a little wireless keyboard which I already bought for this purpose (a Logitech diNovo Mini).
Sounds complex, I know







but when all the components have arrived I'll take pictures for those of you who are interested. If you don't want video on the front (J523) screen, this retrofit is also possible for NAR vehicles as it doesn't integrate with the car systems.
So when everything is put together, the possibilities in the car would be:
* Live TV and media library in the front (for DVB radio and my music collection, no moving picture when I'm alone in the car)
* Live TV and 500GB of TV shows and movies in the back (for passengers in the back)
* Internet/email access in the back with the small wireless keyboard


_Modified by Jim Morris at 2:06 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like a dream car. I am really excitete about your car. Could you also documente the installation process wih pics?
Where did you get the wifi access point hardware?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (AudianerA6)*

The WiFi access point is nothing more than a Linksys WRT54G3G powered directly by the 12V car power system. It is installed behind the right battery and uses a Vodafone datacard with unlimited data account, and a 3G card antenna extender which runs up to the right side of the rear window for better reception. Speeds are usually around 1MB/sec in Belgium and 700KB/s in the Netherlands.


_Modified by Jim Morris at 2:03 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

Hi guys,
Some of you may know that I have just purchased a 2004 V10 TDI and it does come with the OEM Rear Seat enterntainment. 
Now I have "found" two headphones in the back of the car and they are very high quality sets. 
But I was surprised to find two more headphone sets in the spare wheel well. Clearly brand new, with batteries in and, stranger than stranger, these ones are wireless. 
Is this normal? TWO sets of headphones, one pair wired and one pair wireless? I haven't tested the wireless ones yet although I am very impressed with them and they are clarly unused (In a car with 100k KMs the boot area has clearly never, and I mean, never used!).
Any tips on making this system work, as it seems quite slow. I have got a DVD to work but not sure how to swtich the system on unless the engine is runnning.
I gather from this thread that we are NOT able to watch the TV input from the INfotainment nor watch on the infotainment screen anything from the back. Is this the case?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (iberkoko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iberkoko* »_I gather from this thread that we are NOT able to watch the TV input from the INfotainment nor watch on the infotainment screen anything from the back. Is this the case?

That's true, the rear entertainment system is independent from the other car systems. The infotainment system in the front receives its video signal via the main wiring harnass which runs from the front to the back of the car.
You can have the same video up front if you connect the output of the dvd player to the av input of the tv tuner. That's what I did, so I can see the same video on all three screens.


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim,
Thanks for that. I imagine it has been answered, but where is the input on the infotainment system?
Thanks,
Iain


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (iberkoko)*

You'll need a small wiring harnass which plugs in to the big connector on the tv tuner in the trunk. It can be ordered from Kufatec here.


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim,
Thanks for that. I can get that wiring harness from a shop near here, they are absolutely brilliant with all things wires and cables. 
I will dig through the car and find the connector.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (iberkoko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iberkoko* »_I will dig through the car and find the connector. 

It's not difficult to find, there's only one big connector going into the tv tuner. You'll have to lower the electronics shelf in the trunk to get to it, though. Once you lower the shelf, the tuner is clearly visible on the right.


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim, and others,
You know it's easy to follow forums and not actually try stuff!
Today I sat in the front of my car and saw that the screen there (The J523 or whatever it is) has AV as an input option. I selected it and right away saw the same DVD menu that was on the rear seat enterntainment screens. 
So on a whim I went back and played around and sure enough you can watch TV in the back and the front, or TV on one in the back and also watch whatever is on in the back in the front. All this without a single cable...
I guess the previous owner did that. 
Happy though!!
Cheers,
Iain


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (iberkoko)*

Thats how they work when they are factory fitted.
Tony


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

I fitted rear DVD system that Plastech & Michael removed from a dismanteled Phaeton. Overall it was not that difficult as the looms were fully intact. All the interface with the car (audio & video, in & out) is done via the TV tuner module which has a series of Audio & Video in/ audio out available on the spare pinnouts in the TV module. 
So in summary if you have the TV module you can reproduce the factory behaviour given the time & patience. As this vital cable was lost in the removal from the original my interface is limited ( I have the Audio from DVD connected to the spound system in the car via TV tuner and that OK for me.
The TV module pin diagram is on the forum.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the part numbers for that Alpine remote? Also, would the Bentley Flying Spur RSE remote work with the system?


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: P/N for Alpine Remote/ Query on Wireless Headphone Optionte*

P/N of Alpine Remote in mine is P/N RUE-4168
At one stage I thought this was faulty and there were several on e-bay at the time. It turned out there was a poor connection on the remote in on the DVD changer in the boot.
On a separate issue, as I retrofitted the factory fit DVD system, I did not get the wireless headphones. Can someone give me the P/N for these. How is the signal transmitted to these headphones? In retrofitting the system there was no component that appeared to be a transmitter of any type, or no dangling wires!
Only possibility is it was a further option OR the transmission is a function in the display module (highly unlikely I think...)
Regards 
Hugh


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 8:14 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: P/N for Alpine Remote/ Query on Wireless Headphone Optionte (IrishPhaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrishPhaeton* »_Only possibility is it was a further option OR the transmission is a function in the display module (highly unlikely I think...)

In the aftermarket units, the sound is transmitted by an infrared bar below each screen. Don't know how the OEM units do this, weren't they wired?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (iberkoko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iberkoko* »_
Thanks for that. I imagine it has been answered, but where is the input on the infotainment system?
Thanks,
Iain

The input is in the TV module if you have the factory DVD located under the parcel shelve 
If you have the factory fitted DVD system there a cable that links the DVD and TV.
This is the cable that links them.








Hugh if you look at your TV module you will find a socket on the side.
Standard TV module does not have this.
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: P/N for Alpine Remote/ Query on Wireless Headphone Optionte (IrishPhaeton)*

Hugh:
I'm almost certain that I have that cable somewhere. Let me go look for it.
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: P/N for Alpine Remote/ Query on Wireless Headphone Optionte (Jim Morris)*

OK, I had a closer look at the original Phaeton Manual Supplement for the rear DVD system and it makes no reference to wireless headphones. It clearly shows wired headphones as the units supplied. Also the installed display (Alpine TME-M750) make no reference to IR transmission of audio, so I think this must all relate to more recent units. The documentation suggests the DVD system I have may have been removed from a 2004/2005 Phaeton. 
Michael, if you do come across that cable it would be excellent! I will send you a PM.
Hugh


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

This looks like something that would be nice to have for the back seat passengers. However, wouldn't the wiring be monumental? You would somehow have to get the signals to the seats which seems like it would be taking most of the car apart.

Jim - you have ordered the headrest screens. Did you already have wiring there?

Has anyone done this with a car without the TV tuner, and if so, how much expense and work was it?


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Jim:

I see these are about 1600 euros. Unfortunately, I can not read German, but I believe that only includes the headrests? 

The wiring as well as the interior controls and rear DVD player would all be additional?

Did you ever install these? I do not have the TV tuner and so probably do not have any required wiring. How difficult was it to run the wiring from these headrests?

Thanks



Jim Morris said:


> If anyone is interested in retrofitting these screens to their Phaeton, they can be ordered from Kufatec here. They sell the same OEM headrests also used by VW Individual (but not the dvd player).
> I've just ordered them, may take a few days to get them in my specific interior color (Petrol Green) but I'll report back when they arrive. I already have a car pc mounted in the trunk running Windows Media Center and I'm planning on hooking the screens up to the computer so that the passengers in the back can use the RF Media Center remote to choose their tv show from the 500GB video library. Everything (including the pay-tv dvb-t tuner) is stuffed away in the two rear compartments (where the two batteries are) so the trunk still has its clean look.
> If anyone has any tips on how to disassemble the front seats so I can run the necessary power/data to the screens please let me know
> 
> ...


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Haven't heard back from Jim yet, but doesn't sound like anyone has actually tackled this yet?


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanted to resurrect this in hopes that someone that had done some similar work would post a reply.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 4 of those Alpine screens (2 new boxed 2 used) also the DVD Alpine multi changer and have a "navvideo.com" interface for the older phaeton (>2009) for tv display on the navi screen if any one is interested.


----------

